# Java Sparrows



## JessAndDrew (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anybody on here keep Java sparrows/finches?
I'm thinking about getting a pair of them, as I know have spare room and I think that they are beautiful. 
If anyone has any additional information about them other than the obvious feeding/housing etc, then please help!

Jessica


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not alot to say really. Just ask away if you can think of anything tbh.

I've bred them in my bedroom - yes thats right! LOL. Also in my aviaries, they're very easy.

Lloyd :2thumb:


----------



## Takora (Feb 29, 2012)

Are you thinking of breeding them? If not, I highly recommend having an indoor communal aviary. If you are going to breed, they can take a while to get them in the mood, but once they start they wont stop! They're a good bird to start with, good luck


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have 4 plus a baby, 3 normals and a fawn. Wont know what colour the baby will be untill its at least 9 months old and moulted into its adult feathers.


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree! They are stunning :no1:


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

martyb said:


> I have 4 plus a baby, 3 normals and a fawn. Wont know what colour the baby will be untill its at least 9 months old and moulted into its adult feathers.


You can tell what colour they are when they feather up in the nest :2thumb:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

ljb107 said:


> You can tell what colour they are when they feather up in the nest :2thumb:


 I have read that it takes upto 9 months into their adult moult before you can tell, mine is 6 weeks old now and he could be a normal or he could turn out to be a fawn, you just cant tell at this present time, hes just a sparrow brown colour.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

martyb said:


> I have read that it takes upto 9 months into their adult moult before you can tell, mine is 6 weeks old now and he could be a normal or he could turn out to be a fawn, you just cant tell at this present time, hes just a sparrow brown colour.


Heres some photos i found.

Young fawns - http://www.birds4saleuk.co.uk/images/3919_2011071921.jpg

Young normal - http://billhubick.com/images/java_sparrow_imm01.jpg

See the difference?

Lloyd :2thumb:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

ljb107 said:


> Heres some photos i found.
> 
> Young fawns - http://www.birds4saleuk.co.uk/images/3919_2011071921.jpg
> 
> ...


They are alot older than my wee one. The javas are slow to leave the nest and be weaned compared to other birds.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

martyb said:


> They are alot older than my wee one. The javas are slow to leave the nest and be weaned compared to other birds.


The ones in those photos haven't even started moulting yet, so one in a nest would be in the same feather once they've opened.

A fawn wouldn't have any grey on it, it would be completely one light fawn colour and then they moult in the darker cap and their cheek patches the same as the normals.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

ljb107 said:


> The ones in those photos haven't even started moulting yet, so one in a nest would be in the same feather once they've opened.
> 
> A fawn wouldn't have any grey on it, it would be completely one light fawn colour and then they moult in the darker cap and their cheek patches the same as the normals.



We will have to agree to disagree on this one, my baby is nothing like you describe and the ones my father used to breed where just the same as the one i have.


They take several months to fully molt into their adult plumage.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

martyb said:


> We will have to agree to disagree on this one, my baby is nothing like you describe and the ones my father used to breed where just the same as the one i have.
> 
> 
> They take several months to fully molt into their adult plumage.


What ones do you have? Take some photos if you can. I'm interested to see what they are.

Not sure why you're telling me about how long they moult though?


----------

